# First time bird flippers...



## Otter (Nov 22, 2004)

For those of you who have decided to try flipping the bird this year to get more even roasting, be aware that in addition to the bird being hot, there will be hot juices in the body cavity. I stand the bird on end and let the juices drain before flipping. My silicone pot holders just arrived, so I'm anxious to see how well they work.


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 22, 2004)

Otter said:
			
		

> My silicone pot holders just arrived, so I'm anxious to see how well they work.



What good timing!  I'll be anxious to hear how you like them for this type of work.


----------



## Alix (Nov 22, 2004)

Me too. I usually use oven mitts with plastic bags over them. Not pretty, but they do the job.


----------



## Otter (Nov 22, 2004)

I'll post how well I like them. I was only able to try one pair of silicone mitts (small town) and I thought they were too stiff, so I went with the silicone potholders.


----------



## Alix (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Otter, I will be looking for that post.


----------



## Otter (Nov 24, 2004)

PS: I take the bird out of the oven and flip it on the stove top. I think it's too easy to get burned trying to flip it in the oven.


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 24, 2004)

The one time I tried this, I just stuck a big old wooden spoon up the turkey's behind.  Lift and flip.  Minimal effort.  No mess.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 25, 2004)

Otter,

How long do you cook the turkey breast side down? Half the cooking time? One Hour? Also. do you think this upside down cooking would work with a  chicken?


----------



## Otter (Nov 25, 2004)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> Otter,
> 
> How long do you cook the turkey breast side down? Half the cooking time? One Hour? Also. do you think this upside down cooking would work with a  chicken?


I cook with breast down for half the cooking time, and then flip for the second half. I've also done with chicken, but I don't think it is quite as important because the roasting time is much shorter.


----------



## Otter (Nov 25, 2004)

The silicone pot holders worked great. They did slip a minor amount due to the basting, but I got the bird out, flipped and back in the oven easily and quickly. Hands never got too hot and no cloth mitts to wash.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 25, 2004)

I employed Psiguyy's big wooden spoon into the cavity trick and "spun" the darned thing on the spoon...with help.   Oldest son held the pan on the counter (yes, on a hotpad....), husband elevated the turkey with the spoon, and I spun!

Worked like a charm.  High fives all over the place!


----------



## Alix (Nov 25, 2004)

I am guessing there was no stuffing in said cavity?


----------



## Audeo (Nov 26, 2004)

Very good guess, Alix!  A few onion quarters and some garlic and celery fell out in the process, but I just scooped them up and stuffed them back in!

My family has a tendency to become quite silly over the smallest of things....god love 'em!


----------

